# Edifier S550 Boxenständer



## rytme (10. November 2009)

*Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

Benötige für mein Edifier S550 zwei Boxenständer für die Rear Lautsprecher, gibts da was halbwegs vernünftiges bis 60€?

Gruß
rytme


----------



## Jayhawk (11. November 2009)

*AW: Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

Willst du sie aufhängen, oder wirklich einen Ständer dafür haben?
Wenn Ständer, dann verstehe ich dein Problem nicht, nimm was dir gefällt...
Ich glaube kaum, dass es extra für diese Lautsprecher passende Ständer gibt 
Mfg, Jacob


----------



## rytme (11. November 2009)

*AW: Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

Ja am Ständer aufhängen halt, wie es bei den Teufel PC Systemen auch ist


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

dann kannst du jeden beliebigen LautsprecherStänder nehmen, denn die Edifier-Lautsprecher haben ja keine besondere Aufhängung sondern ganz normalen Standard.


----------



## rytme (15. November 2009)

*AW: Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

Gut, mehr wollt ich nicht Wissen 
Danke euch!


----------



## Bibore (10. August 2010)

*AW: Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

Hallo liebe Community...

Kann man die Hama "Slim" Lautsprecherständer für das System verwenden oder passen die dann nicht?

Ich liebäugel auch mit dem System...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Edifier S550 Boxenständer*

Die kannst du benutzen, ist kein Problem.


----------

